# Schnell viele Farben auswaehlen (Add to swatches)



## countryqt30 (1. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Ich suche eine gute Moeglichkeit, relativ schnell neue Farben zur Swatches Palette hinzuzufuegen. Der Name der entsprechenden Farben ist mir egal. Es muss nur schnell gehen.

Aktuell gehe ich so vor:
Farbe auswaehlen (Pipette)
"Add new"-klick im Swatches-Panel

Praktisch waere eine tastenkombo zum pipettenwerkzeug, so dass die gewaehlte farbe dann sofort hinzugefuegt wird.


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2012)

Und wenn Du bei den Tastaturbefehlen.. bei
Bedienfeldmenüs/Farbfelder/Neues Farbfeld
selbst einen Key-Shortcut einträgst?
(ja, gut, musst dann wohl noch ein Enter betätigen  und mit i wieder zurück zur Pipette)

mfg chmee


----------

